

Google App Engine to support Dart - daw___
https://code.google.com/p/googleappengine/issues/detail?id=6092#c40

======
patrickaljord
Managed VMs are not the same thing as AppEngine apps. They are generic vms to
run any kind of service that can then be called by your AE apps. It was
announced a couple of days ago.

~~~
spankalee
It's my understanding that Managed VMs are a type of AppEngine app. They are
scaled the same way and have access to the same services like Datastore,
memcache, task queues, mail, etc.

~~~
magicalist
It might just be a matter of semantics, but in the link there it makes it
sound like a Compute Engine VM with access to AppEngine features.

In the event they did a few days ago, I think it was the managed VM part where
they demoed SSHing in and switching some things over from managed to manual,
so I imagine it is much closer to compute engine.

------
pjmlp
The only way for Dart to ever be more than a nice re-iteration of Smalltalk is
if Google makes it a must-have language for their ecosystem.

Managed VMs are no different than Amazon or Azure VMs.

------
blackoil
Google/MS/ should add Dart/Typescript/asm.js/... native runtime for node.js.
Will give a major performance boost to backend and developer will still be
working in one language.

------
madfarmer
Yea.. With Managed VMs You can run any VM on the App Engine stack which is
f'ing cool. The most obvious use for this is Node IMO, since ppl have gone
crazy for that shit. Soon the world will no longer need backend developers or
dev ops.

~~~
yeukhon
I have never seen anyone with -1 karma before. Your name said it all:
madfarmer. Farmer as in someone managing virtual machine farm.

